# Do any plants produce white pollen?



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

While watching my bees over the last couple of weeks I've noticed them bringing in white or cream colored stuff in their pollen baskets. Does anyone know if there is a plant that produces pollen that color. Right now maples, dandelions, henbit, and deadnettle are blooming. I'm not sure if anything else is or not.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I forgot to add, there are some cattle around, so it is possible they are getting into someone's feed, but I haven't heard that they are.


----------



## erwkkkk08 (Mar 13, 2010)

Its the Maple.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

My brother was saying just this morning that his bees were all over the Bradford pear trees in his yard and they were bringing in a light to cream color pollen here outside Nashville about 35 miles.


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. For some reason I thought maple was a red pollen.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Yea... I thought it was red too... but when I look it up I see it is a light yellow. Makes sense, that;s what I am seeing now.... plenty of red maple blooming now.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Chickory pollen is white.


----------

